# Calling all Florida sailors



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

And any others who are up for a road trip.

Some here are familiar with the plight of the fellow who has been stuck on the swimming beach in Gulfport FL since TS Debbie.

Here are links to the newspaper article and a thread about the situation.

Tampabay.com - Capt. Jay beached in Gulfport

Cruisers yacht stuck on Gulfport beach in 4 feet of sand - Cruisers & Sailing Forums

There is the expected abundance of misinformation in both the story and the thread, but the bottom line is this. I have agreed to organize an effort to get the boat off. I am very confident that with a concerted effort, enough resources can be put together to accomplish this.

As to whether or not the man deserves our help, I don't know. That's not my concern and it's been well debated in Cup's thread anyway. 
My reasoning is that it's better to intervene in someone's life and perhaps set them on a better path than it would be to chop up his home, haul it off to the dump and put him on the street. Maybe the experience and the people he meets will help him to become a more responsible sailor.

Anyway, I'm going to quote my latest update to Cup's thread here in the hope that I can count on your support.

Maybe by pulling together on something like this, we can even help in the effort in "Improving SailNet".

Thanks, Steve



> Here's the latest update.
> Jay called and left a message last night. I spoke to him this morning. He has agreed to accept our help and the accompanying conditions. He was sober and apologetic about his defensiveness last evening.
> I haven't heard back from the reporter yet but Jay said he is meeting with her today and will have her call me.
> I spoke to the Gulfport city manager, Jim O'Riley about an hour ago and he was very receptive to the idea and intimated that a pump truck could be made available for at least an hour. He isn't worried about a hole in the sand at the swimming beach because no matter what the fate of the boat turns out to be, that will have to be dealt with. He is putting me in touch with Dennis the harbormaster who will work with me.
> ...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've been closely reading the events on CF Knotty! It's actually exciting to know your heading up the effort!

Question.. can some sort of float be put under the low side of the keel when the boat is laid over? 1200 feet to "deep" water doesn't seem far....


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Good idea Denise. I'm in contact with a friend in the recovery business here in town and he's going to loan us some stuff if not assist personally.

I posted the wrong link in the op. Here's the newspaper story.

Stuck in the sand on Gulfport Beach, his life at sea slides toward an unhappy end - Tampa Bay Times


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It would be an hours work for a sandhog pump or whatever they call them.


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

You are a good man Knothead..

2,654 miles for me, 43 hours 


If I could, I would be there.

Best of luck.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Good people.

This is a thread concerning Knotty and others attempt to help this chap. It is not a thread to discuss whether or not the poor old bugger and/or his boat are worth saving. 

Off topic posts will simply be deleted so please if you want to tear strips off him take it to another thread.

Thanks

Andrew B

ps - thread has been stuck until the issue is resolved.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm too far away to help out in person but if a paypal account were to be setup I would be happy to help out via a $ donation to off set some of the costs. Digging out a grounded boat is thirsty work, perhaps a few dollars for a much deserved pint or two would be in order?

Knotty, a big fat  for helping out.

John


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Great work, knotty.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sending some good vibes your way...


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I guess I missed something. Thanks for keeping things on track tdw. 

I have realized from the beginning the magnitude of this endeavor. But I admit to underestimating the magnitude of the organization necessary. I'm beginning to realize that actually getting the boat off may be the easy part.
I've spent more time on line and on the phone today that I have probably the last couple of months.
And I've barely scratched the surface of what needs to be accomplished.

I've contacted a local news station that ran a nice story on my business a few years ago and I am expecting them to get back to me tomorrow. The only problem is that I clam up when facing a camera. So I realize that I have to get someone to do that for me. I have to get people to help me with a lot of this stuff.
Smackdaddy has made a very nice poster and I was able to get a local printer to print them out pro bono. But I need help passing them out. Heck I need help deciding where to pass them out.

There is no doubt in my mind that if enough resources show up, the boat can be moved. The problem lies in getting those resources to show up and coordinating the efforts of an army of volunteers and vessels successfully.
But this is a one shot deal.

I am putting out a plea at this point to anyone that is actually going to be able to show up on Wed. to help me organize this thing.
I think a meeting, preferably in person but possibly virtual. As soon as possible with as many volunteers as possible to determine who is best suited to head up different aspect of the operation would be a very important step.
A way to figure out who is doing what, who is willing to call whom.

It's great to read all the ideas, and the ideas are great. But I don't think I'm personally able to implement them all without some assistance.

I want to bounce all my ideas and intentions off a group of people and get feed back.


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow. Good on you to help out with this. My location doesn't work well for help in person, but if you end up looking for donations via pay pal or some other fashion that us remote folks can help with let us know. 

This story really touched me and the thought that his home would end up just chopped up is just terrible. Like others have said, this could be a step in the right direction for this fellow and maybe all involved. 

A rising tide lifts all boats after all. Hopefully it will carry this one to better waters!


----------



## Jacknast76 (Jul 28, 2012)

knothead, 

I can help. I'm in Orlando area. It's about 1.5 hr drive to gulfport. 
sorry I've no boat, but can provide 1 manpower to the project. PM me with details.

S


----------



## Jacknast76 (Jul 28, 2012)

ahh I saw the flier on smackdaddy's thread. 0800 wed 8/1. I'll be there.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Jacknast76 said:


> ahh I saw the flier on smackdaddy's thread. 0800 wed 8/1. I'll be there.


Thanks Jack, Bring your friends.

As far as the Pay Pal thing and donations go. I really don't have the time or the expertise to deal with that sort of stuff. 
I just formally begged Sailinman over at CF, who has a lot of organizational experience to coordinate a bunch of things like this. He and David old Jersey seem to be willing to lead this aspect up. 
I hope he will call and perhaps he can begin to delegate some of these things.

The city manager of Gulfport said we could only have the pump truck for an hour or so then overtime would kick in. Perhaps some donations could be used to pay a little over time should it become necessary. I'm certain that there are going to be some expenses incurred during this process and I know that there are many that can't actually come to psychically help who would like very much to contribute in some way. 
I just don't want anything to do with the money part of it. I don't want to give anyone any reason to question my motives in this whole thing.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I admire your efforts and wish you success. Try posting on Craigslist to get more help.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

WanderingStar said:


> I admire your efforts and wish you success. Try posting on Craigslist to get more help.


Thanks WS. That's been done as well as people putting it on Facebook. 
Please keep spreading the word in any way that you can think of. 
We need an army to show up.


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

well, SAILINMAN is no more... apparently I drew too much attention to that username or someone over there, (CF.com) has reported me... I am not sure why I was banned in the first place, if I knew I could apologize and correct it but without knowing, I have to chalk it up to cf being threatened by me somehow...

anyways, their apparent disdain for me again affects positive efforts.. this time the effort to help Knotty and Cap'n Jim... apparently they couldnt have waited until this effort was resolved... oh well...

anyways, for those over here that dont check that 'other forum', I have setup a website for Knotty's effort

FLOAT-A-BOAT.com - Captain Jims salvage project

I would appreciate some pictures that I may use over there, and any text or information that I could paste over there as I am not the best 'wordy' individual...

I dont want to be the 'accountant' or in charge of anything, but do think Knotty will need some funds...

I have contacted and request help from west marine.. hope to find some ground tackle... I was deferred into the routine hyperlink they have on their webpage... i did fill that out and will follow up with corporate on Monday...

If anyone else has an idea as to where to get support or donations from business' in that area, we would appreciate it.. (I am not from that area, but can call if given the contact info/lead)

at this point Knotty/Steve needs comittments for labor for Wednesday... He also needs ground tackle and rode, LONG LONG lines...

He also would like some pumps... the city has offered one, but not sure how long we can utilize it and maybe if we got extra then it will be used to quicken up the time...

He also would like to get several larger displacement powerboats to help tug towards deep water...

if you have access to equipment or boats, please contact me or steve/knotty, or both...


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

local boater needs help


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

i have contacted West Marine, JSI and Southwinds magazine to solicit their support... I will keep you advised as to the progress...


btw, I am truly amazed at how little discussion this is generating here vs over at CF..

I really hate that other forum, but they do seem to command the popularity contest... maybe if folks were savvy to their tactics things would swing the other way...???


----------



## Sailboatlarry (Jan 12, 2011)

Forget about the neo-nazi better then everyone attitude at CF. they made me a bit mad this week. 

When is the plan to float the boat? 8-1? I cant make it by boat in that time frame. Will try to get a bus ticket over from Miami. I am a TDI certified instructor. Maybe my dive skills could help out.

Larry


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

larry, contact me directly at [email protected] or call me at 626-358-4840

your services will prolly be required... and yes, it is this wednesday, aug 1, 2012 not sure the exact time but early, to organize and prep the boat... then high tide near noon...


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

and yea, not sure why CF does/acts the way they do... truly thought they were a cool site and offered a lot to folks like me.. but when I was banned last year for no reason, an d with no way to recompense, I have heard nothing but bad things about them... but the problem lies in with the complacency of all those that still frequent that site... 

I kinda understand that they want to be where everyone else is at, but with the flagrant nazi like behavior, it is just a matter of time before everyone gets a warning or gets a banning or something...

I do find it interesting that moderators that think they are fair and are helping folks have no problem in acting like bullies themselves...

anyways, I have no problem in carrying on with myself, and know that I wont change to suit them... I am a good guy and I do good things... and will continue to do them...

this is just another example...

if someone can private message david_old_jersey, and let him know how to contact me, I would appreciate it... he is looking for me at cf, and I doubt the mods will let him or others know that they banned me, cause it will not be easy for them to answer to that action...


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Want to help pull a boat off Gulfport Beach on Wednesday?

Weds is the day


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

Steve is looking for someone to read and respond and post to all the forums.... Seems it is difficult to get folks to go to a single source to get info, and having the info in as many folks faces is key...

I have started a website at FLOAT-A-BOAT.com - Captain Jims salvage project....

I think that should be the main place to get info, but getting people to go there is the problem...

If there is someone who could post the info on that website then cut and paste the info here and on CF and anywhere else that folks may read...

I have also sent out a half dozen emails to possible sponsors.. I would love to CC the 'media' person, so that they can follow up and or coordinate the possible donations back to Steve...

I would also like to get more potential sources for donations... If you know a place/business who may want to support this effort, please let me know, or better yet, please contact them directly...

Steve needs anchor rode... ground tackle.. (both to use to kedge off the boat, and second to donate to Capt Jay to prevent this from happening again)

for info, I have already contacted West Marine, JSI, Southwinds Magazine, the local St. Pete Sailing Squadron.. and Boat US...

I have created a website and that allows us to have temporary, 'official' looking email address'....

ie [email protected] or [email protected] etc...

this way we can publish contact info and not worry about getting spam or other crap after this is all over...

let me know if you want to get involved in this effort, either on the ground on Wednesday, or remotely via the web and phone before to help plan and organize the effort for Steve...

thanks

btw, I would appreciate it if someone could post a message on CF to let folks there know how to get in touch with me...

[email protected] or [email protected]

thanks


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

This post is likely to be a bit disjointed and confusing. For that I apologize in advance. I just need to get my thoughts down at this point.

First off. And this occurred to me late last night after I heard a rumor that a certain person closely involved with this endeavor has publicly stated that I'm only doing this for the publicity.
In my opinion, there is only one person who motivation at this point is publicity and that is "Captn' Jay.
There is apparently a donation site for Jay already set up somewhere and there is talk about setting up some sort of pay pal thing to cover some of the expenses of this operation.
*I believe strongly that all donations should be made to something that Jay has no access to and that he in no way profits from this beyond getting the boat off the beach.*
I would really like to see an ongoing effort, after the conclusion of this adventure, that would use any extra or continuing donations to prevent this sort of thing from happening in the future.
Extra monies, in my opinion should be used to assist, teach, purchase proper tackle for the next "Capt'n Jay". You know the one. The boat that you never see anyone aboard that's anchored with a piece of chafed 1/2" three strand nylon without a bridle.

We as a society spend millions of dollars trying to rehabilitate people who've committed crimes and are sentenced to jail. We spend uncounted dollars helping people who's personal choices have left them homeless and destitute.
What the hell is the problem with trying to rehabilitate or intervene in the lives of people before they end up in jail or on the street?

That's what I would like to see happen as a result of this. I would like to see an awareness created about this problem and people, you and me, do something to prevent this stuff from happening in future.
I don't have the answer as to how that should occur or even if it would be effective. But I'm certain that if you don't attempt something, success is never a possibility.

Enough of that.
To the poster that is concerned about the integrity of the mast. No offense, but I am a professional sailboat rigger. I know that the mast is suspect. I know that I have to jury rig it to make it strong enough to handle the loads that we are going to be imparting on it. I haven't been sitting on my hands here.

I can't express my gratitude strongly enough to avb3 (cupper), Rocketman, Sailinman, Smackdaddy, David Old Jersey, Goldiphlox and so many other for their direct and enthusiastic support. If you have emailed, or PMed me or called me and I haven't gotten back to you yet, please, please know that it's not because you're not deemed important. I just am really busy and I'm doing the best I can.
Someone told me yesterday, after seeing how much time I was spending on the phone and computer that getting the boat off looks to be the easy part of all this.

Many things are up in the air at this point. I am not expecting to hear from the Harbormaster, Dennis, until tomorrow. He is the person that the city manager said that I have to work with.

I spoke personally with a gentleman named Clay at Tow Boat US yesterday. He has helped Jay in the past. During the TS actually. He and I will speak again tomorrow. He has confirmed that he will help with at least one boat and presumably equipment. We will nail things down a bit more when we speak.
Jay told me yesterday that he spoke with SeaTow and that they agreed to help also. I can't confirm this however.
The issue that I believe might arise with the professional recoverers is that they are likely going to strongly question some of my methods and use of volunteers because of safety concerns. I don't take these concerns lightly but I am not going to be able to deal with a bunch of differing opinions on the day of action.

A group of locals are meeting at the boat tonight at around 6:00 to offload as much as possible from the boat. This is dependent on what has been arranged by that time as to where to put the crap. I tried yesterday to get Jay to understand the importance of boxing and bagging up as much stuff as soon as possible. He has told me that he is working on that.
One idea that I had was to get a Pod or something similar delivered.
We'll see what happens tonight.

My plan, which I've outlined to a few of you on the phone is to dig or blow the sand away from the keel and rudder while pulling the boat over by the now jury rigged mast by means of winches on as many securely anchored boats as possible. The more boats, the more lines. The more lines we can deploy, the less load on each individual one. The less load on each one, the less chance of snapping one or breaking a volunteers equipment.

Once the keel and rudder are dug out, the hole where the keel was buried needs to be filled back in right away. Then a piece of thick plywood will be laid on the sand and a timber or a piling will be placed under the keel to block it up and provide something to slide on rather than allow it to rest back on or to dig back into the sand. This will also serve to allow us to relieve some of the pressure on the line holding the mast horizontal.

Depending on how soon the water comes in and how close the boat is to floating, we will hopefully have a large vessel throwing up as big a wake as they can generate.
My goal is to have the boat move incrementally, a bit at a time if possible by means of a coordinated pull on all these lines secured to winches on anchored boats.
I feel that this will be the safest way to do this. Rather than have a lot of people and lines sharing the water with a bunch of spinning props.

I plan on acquiring some travel-lift slings or similar to wrap around the hull to have secure places to attach lines. We can't tie to anything on the boat.

If plan A doesn't work, meaning there's not enough anchored boats to do the job, I want to have a contingency plan where the mast is tied down to a heavy enough boat that will keep it from lifting when the boat begins to move and the lines go slack. I believe that a boat holding down the masthead is easier than trying to weigh it down with barrels or some such.
This is where the spinning props come in. If we can't winch the boat off, the boats will help pull. The problem arises when the winches on the anchored boats try to keep up with the lines as they go slack. I can foresee a few fouled props. That's why it's plan B.

I want to acquire as much floatation as possible that can be tied or secured under the turn of the bilge or keel.

I have been in contact with a Saint Pete Beach fireman who is a 911 hero and survivor. He is going to be there with some of his mates. I hope to have him or someone equally qualified to oversee the first aid station in case anyone sustains injury.

I really can't cover everything that has been running through my head on this thing in this thread, but please *be assured that I'm am thinking about and discussing every aspect of this project with people and am not ruling out or discounting anyone's ideas at this point. I want as many ideas and as much discussion as possible at this point.*
However, on the day of action. There can't be a bunch of second guessing or arguing. Plans and alternate plans have to be in place and orders have to be followed. Time will be of the essence and debating everything on that day will not be a luxury that we can afford.

I was interviewed by Fox 13 news and it was the lead story last night. So that's good news. I expect that a bunch of people are going to show up as a result. If only to spectate.

Again, thank you to all who are supporting me in this. For those who are still stuck on the issue of Jay's personality or worthiness. Please get over it. This is not about Jay. It's about us. It's about sailors coming together to regulate ourselves instead of simply saying, "it's not our problem. Let the government deal with it".
It's about our local and virtual community coming together to get something positive done. Something that can perhaps carry on after the Promise is floating to prevent this stuff from happening with such frequency in the future.

Here's the news story.

Want to help pull a boat off Gulfport Beach on Wednesday?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Knot your doing the right thing!


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

Knot/Steve

First off I support you fully in whatever direction you take.... but, with that said, you really need to find out about the 'donation' issue.....

You will incur cost. I have already incurred cost... I did this not expecting to get reimbursed, but will feel like crap if someone else profits from this and or recieves money for trivial things, after the fact...

I am not sure how you will feel. Maybe jaded? which will prevent you and anyone who knows you from doing this again in the future to others who may need help and not be in the mindset to make money...

I have been jaded by other users on this forum and CF... a specific user sent out a cry for help, stating something extreme and expensive was wrong with her boat... and although she didnt start the donation fund issue, she clearly made thousands... 

and if the repair would have cost that amount or more, then no big deal... but the reality of it is that it wasnt a big issue.. or a big repair job.. in fact, it was a basic maintenance issue that was neglected in the first place, i.e. the packing gland needed to be replaced.

this forum member continues to speak as a person of experience, and carries on as though nothing happened... but the truth is, she recieved thousands from us, (I gave her $100), and she pent less then $300 and used the rest of the money for toys for her boat, drinks, food, and god knows what else.

I felt JADED.. to the point that I dont give a buck to anyone anymore... and until this issue arose, I wasnt going to get involved... I chose to get involved to support you, and will continue to do so no matter what choice/course you choose... Your choice so far has been to help a derelict boat and derelict owner, regardless of the numbers against doing so, for fear of ENABLING him... You stated you wuolde be giving him the 'tough loce' aproach.. and am sure you will do so.. but, between the info you just posted about him potentially acusing you of seeking publicity, and your thoughts about him getting money from people out there that dont know you and others will incur costs, I am kinda at a lost of words..(OK, thats just a saying isnt it?)

anyways, I will be standing by until I hear from you further... I will not pursue further donations from corporate sponsors as I have used my name in that effort...... and I would prefer to not get involved in a possible 'scam' by capt jay, or whomever is doing this...


----------



## WildJasmine (Sep 10, 2011)

ParadiseParrot said:


> Want to help pull a boat off Gulfport Beach on Wednesday?
> 
> Weds is the day


If I'm not working, Ill be willing to help out. I'm in downtown ST Pete


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Bergovoy said:


> Knot/Steve
> 
> First off I support you fully in whatever direction you take.... but, with that said, you really need to find out about the 'donation' issue.....
> 
> ...


I don't know enough about this to comment intelligently. But. It seems to me that there must be a way to set up some sort of a monitored, non profit thing that can make damn sure that nobody. Me, Jay or anyone else profits from this. 
As I said earlier, I would like to see a fund, should there be an excess of donations, set up for the prevention of these types of situations in the future. For the benefit of the individual involved, but mostly for the benefit of the sailing community in general. 
People like Jay, as evidenced by the multitude of posts condemning him, give sailing and sailors a bad name. 
There may not be enough monetary donations to even worry about, but if there is, I damn sure don't want to see Jay or any other irresponsible boater benefit from them.
I want to see the sailing community as a whole benefit by preventing the reoccurrence of this sort of thing. 
Call me an idealist, but I believe it's worth a shot. 
That's why I encourage anyone who is able to, to set up something to accept donations for this general fund rather than to have people contribute to the fund that is set up to simply put money in Jay's pocket.

Someone, I can't remember who, posted earlier in one thread or another, something about a social contract. 
Say for instance you notice someone who is obviously doing things that would make his vessel a hazard when the next storm blows in. That person should be confronted and offered help on the condition that he signs an agreement that he will accept and implement the advice of those that are trying to help him. Be it a commitment to attend a safe boating class or to make necessary modifications or improvements to his vessel.

I don't believe in charity as much as I believe in intervention. Especially in regards to those who's own irresponsibility led to their predicament.


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

Grounded in Gulfport by Jim Thompson - GoFundMe

I dont know this James Thompson, but he claims to be an atty... maybe he is local to the gulfport/st. pete area...

I have posted a comment on that page... but we need to get in touch with him ASAP...

If he is legit, then he will gladly reimburse you for any expenses... and if you know you are going to get at least X amount of money, then you can purchase things you need for this project...

maybe even purchase an anchor, and when you are done with it, then give it to Capt Jay...

I know you are an 'IDEALIST' and are not concerned about the money at this moment, and I understand that.. but you or someone needs to find a volunteer to be the accountant, and to keep track of the costs incurred... along with the amount of man hours expended... at the least, your business can use thisinfo to help with your taxes???

I can setup a donation fund thru the website, but it will 'cost' extra money for that 'feature'.. and I didnt want to spend money to get money kinda thing, especially since this isnt my decision... nor do i know if my website will get the publicity or attention it needs to make a dent in the funds received, especially with the confusion that CF has caused and now there are two websites...

btw, EFF CF...... why you all still hang out there I will never know... they arent there to help anyone except themselves.. they dont care about anyone, Capt Jay, Steve, or anyone... except their pocket book...I wish I knew what i did wrong so I could make ammends, but they apparently dont care about that either..

anyways... please find James Thompson... or have someone find James Thompson...

thats all


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

i suggested earlier to get an atty to draft up some PLAIN english waivers... all of which are intended to hold you harmless

1. from Capt Jay for any damage that may happen to his boat/property...
2. from the volunteers in case of injury or damage
3. and then any type of 'social contract' for things you were going to address with Capt Jay in helping him change his lifestyle and or boating practices....
4. prolly the most important, is to get the city to hold you harmless... typically they require contractors and folks to get permits for what you are planning on doing...If you do in fact have city approval, then it should be no problem in getting them to give you paperwork to CYA

I really would hate to see you get slammed by some city atty or some volunteer or even Jay himself... no good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Bergovoy said:


> i suggested earlier to get an atty to draft up some PLAIN english waivers... all of which are intended to hold you harmless
> 
> 1. from Capt Jay for any damage that may happen to his boat/property...
> 2. from the volunteers in case of injury or damage
> ...


One of my customers is a local attn. and I will contact him tomorrow in regard to the above.

A small group of locals showed up tonight and we removed two pickup truck loads of stuff off the boat.
Jay had, according to my instructions boxed up a lot of his stuff for removal.
Unfortunately, he didn't follow my instructions to get on board and oversee passing the stuff over the side. As a result, an over eager volunteer started just throwing boxes over the side. Some cds ended up in the water and Jay went ballistic. It took a while to calm him down again but finally we proceeded to off load as much as possible.
Jay had cleaned up the dog poop from the deck as I had asked him to and the only other mishap was that I caught my finger in his wire rope winch.
That's ok though. If I ain't bleeding, I ain't working.

We removed the lifelines, dodger, washing machine, generator, boom, mainsail, jib and dog.
It's a start, but the boat is still filled with literally tons of crap.
We plan to have another go at it tomorrow night. Jay gave me his word that he will try to pack up as much stuff as he can and have all his electronics unconnected and ready to remove.

Some friends volunteered to keep his dog for a few days and Jay is going to stay with a friend.
I called the local police and informed them that no one was going to be on board and asked them to please check on the boat as often as possible as there is no way to secure the cabin.

Good night all. And thanks for the encouragement.
Steve


----------



## DOJ (Jul 29, 2012)

There is now a VOLUNTEER NOW! form here:-

https://sites.google.com/a/jaytac.com/float-a-boat-com/home/volunteer-now

The Form was written by Andy (avb3 - errr, possibly not on Sailnet ).......and it goes off to Andy (somewhere!) not to me (he is managing a few e-mail addresses for Knothead).

If anyone knows of any other press reports (than those already listed) let me know (on this thread).

https://sites.google.com/a/jaytac.com/float-a-boat-com/home/links

My first post - and it's full of "spam" - lol


----------



## Sailboatlarry (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry I spoke a bit to soon logisticaly I just cant make it over there. I will be checking my email If I can help from a distance with anything email me [email protected]

Sorry
Larry


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

DOJ said:


> There is now a VOLUNTEER NOW! form here:-
> 
> https://sites.google.com/a/jaytac.com/float-a-boat-com/home/volunteer-now
> 
> The Form was written by Andy (avb3 - errr, possibly not on Sailnet ).......and it goes off to Andy (somewhere!) not to me (he is managing a few e-mail addresses for Knothead).


cupper3 here =avb3 on CF

I registered at different times, but still the same guy.

If you use the form DOJ refers to, we can include you on mail outs to ensure everyone is kept in the loop.

In case anyone wonders where 'somewhere' is, usually way up north in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada, but will be in Tampa Bay area next week.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

I just talked to Knothead. Him and Rocketman, along with a few volunteers, have removed about 2 tons of 'stuff' off the boat. That has helped them being able to put a sling around it, as well the tide action is now starting to move the keel.

That being said, they need more help. The volunteers have been working Sunday, yesterday, and most of today. They can certainly use more hands right now if any locals can come down, and tomorrow they will need all hands on deck.

Please spread the message locally if you are in the Tampa Bay area. Work starts at 8:00 AM tomorrow morning, with high tide at around noon.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

They did it!!!!

Knothead, Rocketman and a ton of volunteers got svPromise floating.

Video here:

The Promise is free. Heading out. Thanks everyone | Facebook


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## AncientTech (Jun 16, 2012)

Sailing community wins again.

So happy and proud of the team and for the Cap'n.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread until now! Good Job everybody and Great job to Knotty!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Grounded sailboat freed from Gulfport Beach - Tampa Bay Times

"This is it," said volunteer Larinda VanDriessen before the effort began.

The plan is to attach ropes from Promise to several other boats that will pull it back into deeper waters.

On Tuesday, friends and volunteers moved Burki's belongings into a U-haul truck, VanDriessen said.

Captain Jay was not present Wednesday morning. Earlier this week, he was assaulted near the beach and hospitalized at a VA hospital with a broken jaw, friends said Wednesday.

On Tuesday, he underwent surgery.

"No one was doing anything about it, so I figured we could get some people out here and take care of this ourselves," Steve Smith, 56, a sailboat rigger who lives in Gulfport, said Tuesday.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

GO KNOTHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wooofrigginhooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Good job guys.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

From a local

Anchors Away! Boat Rescue Under Way - Gulfport, FL Patch

and facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=116063145206934


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> From a local
> 
> Anchors Away! Boat Rescue Under Way - Gulfport, FL Patch
> 
> ...


Great job!

You have to love newspapers though. Did you notice the caption?

"At high noon, volunteers waded into Boca Ciega Bay to haul Capt. Jay's live-in sailboat to *shore*".


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Updated Vid from Tampa Bay times. Great Job Steve and crew!
Grounded sailboat freed from Gulfport Beach - Tampa Bay Times


----------



## Geoff54 (Oct 30, 2011)

I missed the beginning of this and I’m not nearby anyway. I have never met Knothead but he is obviously is obviously a straight up guy who supports his community - he is also a pro. rigger that I have seen recommended on this forum. I think we all should support the good guys and think about who to contact when we need rigging or rigging work.


----------



## afrinus (Feb 27, 2011)

To all of you involved - Great Job, well done !!!!
Knothead - you rock!

And to all the damn DA's that was waffling about "only doing this for publicity"
- get a life!

This is the sailing community working together: Thanks all for doing this!

(Now if only we can get ALL politicians to take a hint.....)

Pete


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I really like what looks like the aluminum dingy filled with water and holding the mast over.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

How Captain Jay got a broken jaw.
Man Punched 'Captain Jay,' Witnesses Say - Gulfport, FL Patch


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

MAJOR KARMA to all who helped.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't think Gulfport Fla will ever be on my bucket list LOL


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

KNOTHEAD - YOU FREAKIN' ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great job everyone!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

and another paper It Takes a Village... To Raise a Sailboat on The Gabber


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> and another paper It Takes a Village... To Raise a Sailboat on The Gabber


Damn, check out knotty laying down the pimp hand on the boatowner.

harsh, but he ain't wrong.

i like it.


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

congrats to all the boots on the ground team;... way to go.. gottal love it when a plan comes together...

btw, I got a response from West Marine.. they sent a nice email telling me that they usually dont give out grants or donations to private folks but they appreicate the hard work that is being done and have decided to support you guys... albeit a bit late...

I sent you the email they sent me with information on how to follow up to collect the funds to be used for Capt. Jay.... and or reimburse the team for expenses incurred...

did I read that someone bought a solar charger? maybe they can submit the recpt for reimbursement??? not sure how much was expended, but the WM certificate should help...


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

> After floating the boat well outside the swim zone and in deeper water, rigger Steve Smith received a hero's welcome on Gulfport Beach.


As well he should. Knot is just one of those people that is _just plain good_. I want to be like him someday. Seriously.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> As well he should. Knot is just one of those people that is _just plain good_. I want to be like him someday. Seriously.


Smack,
not sure this is in some of our potentials................some of us any how..........

Any way, I do agree what knotty did is great, and do have to agree with the point in the article, not sure the owner of the boat should be allowed back on etc. unfortunately, like another former poster on here, living on a boat, rope broke, grounded, holed, got boat to shore/boat yard, built up too many yard bills, now delinquent to the tune of 6G+, boat is getting repo'd/sold by marina, not sure one can truly help everyone out per say. For some, help will be opposite of what they want at the end of the day!

marty


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Why would a marine repo that boat for bills......cost will more likely more the what they can salvage


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

A marina that is a port, can repo for moorage fees etc. The boat owner had not paid anything for some 90 days, they then locked it, another 60 or so days went by, they fenced it, aother 4-5 months of legal in this case, for a 40' boat, at a dollar a foot a day....... this boat frankly is probably a mid 30-50K boat. Guy is broke etc. 

My marina on the other hand, has a 24' buccaneer, yeah one of them, they got for a weeks worth of bills, still have it after 2 yrs. 

The ports are also only able to start selling at what it takes to recover fees. BUT, if they get more, not sure who gets the excess.

Marty


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Let it not be said that SN has more drama queens then CF! omg they spin things way more out of proportion over there then here!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

another Vid 
Video: Volunteers Save Capt. Jay's Boat - Gulfport, FL Patch


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody else notice the Nor'sea 27 moving Captain Jays boat?


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Captainmeme said:


> Anybody else notice the Nor'sea 27 moving Captain Jays boat?


If you look really, really closely, you might see the forum name "Knothead" on it somewhere


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

It's nice to know that we have a steadfast sailing community. It makes me proud to be a part of it. Hats off to all the people that helped and to all the people that wished they could have been there to help.


----------



## Bergovoy (Dec 18, 2010)

yea, cf is full of drama queens and kings...

why david ignores my message that I created a domain, and then he goes off and starts a cheap/free google site then posts



> I was going to zap the Website into oblivion - but, no harm in leaving it for posterity (it don't cost me anything ). On the off chance that anyone wants to attach (and pay for!) a catchy URL let know and I will rejig the site around that......but odds on that no one will .


when I did in fact buy and pay for and set up a domain at FLOAT-A-BOAT.com - Captain Jims salvage project

hmmm.... i did it to not get reimbursed but to help out the project... and he did his best to confuse and seperate the effort...

oh well, it is hard to fix ignorance... why I get frustrated over it is beyond me... some day, I may give up...

but till then, I will continue to get frustrated and laugh and folk as they spin things to suit them for whatever reason / motive they have...

I hope Steve collects on the west marine donation...

I did try to contact the person JAMES THOMPSON to try to get him to turn the collection funds over to steve also.. but the so called/self proclaimed lawyer has ignroed those emails as well...

funny how money and publicity shows folks true colors


----------



## boofus (Jul 27, 2008)

Knotty rewarded for his efforts with a air-lifted boat ride as SV Promise's keel clears the sand and the spar goes vertical. Nice job all around!!!


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Let me apologize in advance for this long and rambling post.

I want to personally thank everyone who supported this with their positive vibes and thoughts and yes, even prayers. I want to personally thank *Andrew*, my business partner, whom I bounce all my ideas off of and who worked with me to stabilize the rigging, unload the boat as well as anchoring and winching. *Rocketman*, who along with *Chris*, a dear longtime friend, and others who went well above and beyond the call of duty to get this accomplished by having to deal with the removal of the filthy junk that this boat was stuffed with, as well as donating material and gear.
There are all the sailors that agreed to anchor their boats and winch the "Promise" off. Especially *Larry* on the Morgan 38'. who not only anchored and winched, but also assisted in the unloading. Thanks to *Celeste and crew* that manned the "Jenny Lee".

There is *Avb3, (cupper)*, *Smackdaddy,* *DOJ*, and others that I'm probably forgetting at the moment, who assisted from afar with the flyers and the website and all the Facebook and Craigslist stuff.
There is the local Gulfport community that really stepped up to the plate, including *"Smokin' J's Texas BBQ* who unsolicited, brought enough food to feed all the volunteers. There is *Elite Marine* who loaned me the slings that we wrapped around the hull. There is *Neptune Towing* who let us borrow two air bags that we fortunately didn't need to use. *Minuteman Press* who printed the flyers that Smack created.
There's *Tom*, a firefighter and WTC hero, who was in charge of first aid but spent most of the day working as hard as anyone in the effort. Thank you to *Lil *whose garage is filled with Jay's stuff as I type. Thank you to *Gulfport Storage* who donated a month rent for a unit for the rest of the stuff. Thanks to *Gulfport U-haul* for the discount on the truck rental. Thank you to *Dan* from the Clearwater Yacht Club who donated a 35# CQR and to all the others that donated line, chain and anchors. Thanks to *Margo* from the local WM who purchased a bilge pump.
My immediate family, *Jen*, my wife, and *Liz*, my sister in law, who's life has been a hectic whirlwind the last week or so. *Marcus and Laura*, my sister and brother in law, who interrupted their vacation and drove here just for the day to help.
And to the local media, especially *Fox 13*, who was the first to help get the word out.

Just everyone. I'm so overwhelmed and grateful to everyone that I'm finding it difficult to put my thoughts down coherently.

*Thank you all*.

I know that I've left a lot of people out, many of whom I don't even know but who were there helping. People like *Paul*, a guy with a really thick accent who is built like an ex-linebacker that frequents the beach with his family, and insisted on helping. As a matter of fact, his whole family insisted on helping. Even his daughter was out there pushing. There was an 81 year old fellow with a bandage on one hand who was out there pushing on the bottom of that boat.
I want to thank *James O'Rielly,* the city manager, and *Mayor Yakes,* who, by bending the rules a bit allowed this to happen.

Forgive me if I've left anyone out. I'm sure I have.

As things stand today, the boat is the farthest boat at anchor from the beach. It has no anchor light and no bilge pump. I filled every through hull with expandable foam, including the cockpit drains, because I didn't know the condition of the seacocks, hoses or clamps and I didn't want it taking on water right away. So, if we have a lot of rain, the cockpit will overflow into the boat.
The boat is not anchored legally and in my opinion, it should be towed to a boatyard and put on the hard. If Jay is interested in making it a seaworthy vessel, that work should be happening in a boatyard or some other private property, not off the coast of Gulfport or any other community.
If I were the city of Gulfport, I would offer to waive the fines if the boat is hauled out somewhere. But all I can do is suggest that.

Numerous times during the week, as we were unloading the boat, we were challenged by so called friends of Jay who wanted to make sure we had his permission to do what we were doing. Few of them were very friendly and fewer still offered to help.
Now is the time for them to step in. If they are really friends of Jay and have the slightest bit of compassion for the man, they would step in and prevent a re-occurrence of this situation. At the very least, they would make sure that the boat is set up with a bilge pump so that it's doesn't sink. But, if they really cared, they would attempt to get Jay to get a firmer grasp of reality.

There is a donation site. I don't know how much money has been given so far, but if I have anything to say about it, that money should be used to compensate all those who have incurred out of pocket expenses for this. For example, Rocketman, who not only gave four days of his life, but also had to pay for the fuel to drive here, the fuel and wear and tear on his vessels that were instrumental to the recovery. Or Lil, who paid for the U-haul truck, etc.
If there is any thing left after these people are paid back, then I believe it should be used to create a fund for the prevention of this sort of thing in the future.
Perhaps the website that was created for this project could be redirected to this end as well. But that's not my forte.

I feel good that we've proven that the sailing community, the local community, and just people in general can still come together to accomplish things.

I hope the idea catches on.

Sincerely,
Steve

An open letter to "Capt'n (and I use the term very loosely) Jay.

Sir, I don't know you. I met you last Thursday I believe, on my third visit to your vessel. I found you sitting on a bar stool drinking while a man named Dave was trying to free your boat from the beach. Though he was actually making the situation worse, I found it appalling that you could sit there in the bar while another man was trying to help you. When I asked you about that, I remember quite distinctly how you disparaged the man.
I told you at the time that I was confident that I could get your boat off the beach if you would let me do it the proper way. That meant that the boat would have to be emptied. Your response was that I just didn't understand the situation. I was blunt and I was borderline rude in my dealing with you since you are the one who obviously didn't understand the situation. You finally relented and agreed to let me do the job.
The next day I instructed you to acquire boxes and start packing up your valuables. Surprisingly, you partially complied. When I showed up that evening, I instructed you to get aboard and oversee the passing over the side of the boxes. A few minutes later I saw you walking down the beach with your phone to your ear and one of your "friends", the man sitting on the bar stool next to you when I met you, was aboard throwing the boxes on the sand. When one of these boxes burst open and some cd's or dvd's spilled out, you went ballistic and ordered everyone away. You said that you didn't want your stuff ruined and that you could always get another boat. I pointed out that you could also get more cd's too and that if you had followed my instructions no one would have been throwing your stuff over the side.
After I was able to calm you down sufficiently, we continued to unload your boat and we removed two pickup truck loads which we placed in Lil's garage.
Later that night, you were in an altercation that resulted in your injuries. I'm sorry that you were injured, but the blessing is that you were no longer an impediment to the job I was trying to accomplish. (I won't relate what the police officer told me that led to the man punching you)

As you know, your vessel is now afloat again. I saw that you gave an interview to the media and I know that you've spoken to a number of your "friends" since this has happened. I'm not surprised you've not bothered to call me.

Jay, I know that you are a veteran. I thank you for your service. But, beyond that, all I know about you is what I've read and what I've personally experienced in my direct dealings with you.
I know that life is difficult and I don't know what has happened in your life that has brought you to the place you find yourself today. But sir, you are not a sailor. You are not a responsible pet owner. The way you treated that dog bordered on cruelty. I would go so far as to say that based on what I have personally witnessed as to the state of your living conditions, you aren't even able to care for yourself. You need help. And not material help, you need counseling. I met a young lady on the beach while we were working that claimed to be your step daughter. She told me that you have alienated your family because you are an alcoholic. You sir, need an intervention.

I'm glad that your boat is off the beach. I'm glad that the city of Gulfport isn't going to have to spend ten grand plus to do it. But the last thing I want to see is you going back to that boat and continuing your downward spiral.

A real sailor would put that boat in a yard and do the work that needs to be done. They would not be living in squalor anchored off a small community feeding everyone who will listen a line of bull crap that you are a sailor and that you are fixing the boat up to go cruising.
You have never sailed that boat and I have my doubts that you have ever sailed any boat. You may be able to fool your drink addled buddies down at the waterfront, but you can't fool me or the real sailors that got that filthy, cockroach infested vessel off the beach.
You need to stop with the sob stories. Stop with the "poor me" crap and get your act together. There are people online who are placing bets that you will be in the same situation in a very short time. I find it difficult to disagree. Please Jay, I implore you. Prove us wrong. Stop drinking, listen to those who know more than you and who you've not driven away yet. And do it before it's too late.

Sincerely,
Steve Smith


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Knothead, we may not agree on minor issues like political strategy and candidate electability, but I think you are one seriously stand-up individual. Thanks for walking the walk.
You win the "selfless sailor of the year" award.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bljones said:


> knothead, we may not agree on minor issues like political strategy and candidate electability, but i think you are one seriously stand-up individual. Thanks for walking the walk.
> You win the "selfless sailor of the year" award.


+1.


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

Great job Knotty, and I hope Jay takes a step back and looks at himself after your letter and the whole ordeal. Unfortunately I've known more than one person that reminds me of Jay and I've never seen one come back to reality... I feel bad for the community that gets stuck supporting a man like that.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Every community has guys like that to support. They also get to support the 32 year old "boxer" and his kids now.


----------



## TREBOR EM (Jul 22, 2012)

Great Job! to all involved. The VA has treatment programs that Jay should have access to. It's up to him to make them work.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

I've been congratulated a lot, too much actually, and I know I haven't acknowledged those posts. It makes me uncomfortable. But I do appreciate it. Now stop please.

I do need to ask a bit more however.
There is quite a bit of stuff, mostly line that was used that hasn't been reclaimed by those who brought it.
I would like to see everything returned to it's owners if they want it, and what's left over used in the prevention of stuff like this in the future.

*If you were there and you brought something that you want back, please contact me and we'll make arrangements to get it back to you. Right now it's in a big pile in my driveway.*

Brian, Tom, Linda. I'm so sorry I didn't mention you in my thank you post. I know you weren't the only ones if neglected to mention by name. You were indispensable.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Off at the Beach and At Risk for Derelict on The Gabber

(Editor's Note: This story is a follow-up to Thursday's cover story, "It Takes a Village to Raise a Sailboat".)

Just two days after volunteers pushed and pulled John Burki's sailboat Promise off Gulfport's beach, Gulfport Police Officer Jason Motte posted an "At Risk Vessel Notice" on the boat's hull. The notice, which Police Chief Rob Vincent tells us the police have also sent to Mr. Burki at his Veteran's Administration hospital bed, tells Mr. Burki that his boat is in risk of being designated a derelict vessel.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

No good deed goes unpunished. I guess it will be easier to seize now that the heavy lifting is done.

I didn’t realize it was a State violation not to display Federal name/hail incorrectly as per Federal law. Interesting.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Well Knothead saved the town a few bucks. I make it a rule not to get involved with Florida government in any way unless absolutely necessary and then by not volunteering any information at all.Fill out the form quietly..pay money...leave.FloriDah seems to have cops everywhere looking for something to do.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

This has certainly been a long and exciting story. Knothead is an incredible guy, and as Smack says, I'd like to meet him someday.

Knothead helped this guy, but wasn't "pie in the sky" about it. He realizes that the owner has big problems and needs big help.

To me, the sad thing is, the very thing that could help this guy is right in front of him: His boat. Putting that boat (and his life) back together is the therapy that he needs. Something positive to focus on, and put his energies into. Something that he can see positive results in. He could turn it all around, if he wants to.

Great job, Knotty.


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

wow, I hope things work out for him, and it's great that there are those from this site who want to help! 
Wish I could be one of them.


----------



## johnnyquest37 (Feb 16, 2012)

bljones said:


> Knothead, we may not agree on minor issues like political strategy and candidate electability, but I think you are one seriously stand-up individual. Thanks for walking the walk.
> You win the "selfless sailor of the year" award.


+2

Kudos for doing what needed to be done.

Alcoholics don't care. Was married to one. Very hard to convince, shame, or otherwise compel them to do what the rest of us do as a matter of course. Try not to take it personally.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Well, I finally got a call from Jay this morning. He expressed his gratitude to me and everyone involved. We did not discuss his plans for the future. I didn't ask and he didn't offer.
He asked where the storage unit was and if his bicycle was there.
Cupper, who is visiting the area from Canada, and I are going sailing in my boat in an hour or so. I plan to swing by the Promise and see if there is any activity and to see if she's been taking on water.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

knothead said:


> Well, I finally got a call from Jay this morning. He expressed his gratitude to me and everyone involved. We did not discuss his plans for the future. I didn't ask and he didn't offer.
> He asked where the storage unit was and if his bicycle was there.
> Cupper, who is visiting the area from Canada, and I are going sailing in my boat in an hour or so. I plan to swing by the Promise and see if there is any activity and to see if she's been taking on water.


Bring back a BFS!


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

smackdaddy said:


> Bring back a BFS!


Not this time. Cupper brought me some Guinness and I didn't want to spill it. 

Here's a video interview with Jay and the accompanying article.

Video: Captain Jay Anxious to Set Sail - Gulfport, FL Patch


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Fair Winds Capt Jay. Next Stop will probably be Tampa.


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

wow., my faith in humanity is coming back. Congrat's to ALL who helped in whatever way!


----------



## Chadfunk48 (Jun 8, 2006)

I think it's pretty messed up that after all the help the man has gotten in peoples' time, money, and equipment to move his boat, money to pay for his dog to go to the vet and I'm sure many other things. He has a webpage to make donations to help him fix up his boat? What does this man think that the world owes to him. There are much better people in much worse situations who get much less from their communities than this guy and don't go around begging for handouts.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

Chadfunk48 said:


> I think it's pretty messed up that after all the help the man has gotten in peoples' time, money, and equipment to move his boat, money to pay for his dog to go to the vet and I'm sure many other things. He has a webpage to make donations to help him fix up his boat? What does this man think that the world owes to him. There are much better people in much worse situations who get much less from their communities than this guy and don't go around begging for handouts.


Nobody has a gun to your head to give the guy anything.

Incidents like this if left unresolved give ammunition to powers that be to make the lives of cruisers more difficult.Anchoring reg and the like.

So even though he is a near homeless drunk it fell upon the Sailors in the area to solve b4 the bulldozers and THEY showed up.

Try and think past your anger.

Fair Winds


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

Chadfunk48 said:


> ...There are much better people in much worse situations who get much less from their communities than this guy and don't go around begging for handouts.


I hear your anger and I think I have the solution. Go find someone out there that needs help as you site in your post and do what you can to help them. But don't do it expecting them to change, do it because it is the right thing to do.

Sometimes just pushing a situation back in the right direction helps in ways that the original intent never expected. Maybe, just maybe, the biggest benefit of the generous actions of Knothead and all the volunteers created here is that we all see that there is something we can do in our own communities. I know this event has inspired me.

In the end it isn't really about what Jay does, it would be nice, but the coming together of a community to fix a problem without needing the city to do it for them.


----------



## cupper3 (Jun 30, 2010)

I was in Tampa this past week and was able to connect with Knothead, who took me and a friend out for a sail.

What a gentleman! What you see and read on here is the same as he is in person; someone who is passionate about sailing and has a strong sense of community, and not only to the sailing one. Bonus was the time spent with Knothead and his wife, as well as a few friends who came by. We are so grateful for the invitation for supper.

When you look up the definition of "good people", I am sure Wikipedia simply says, see "Knothead".

Here is a picture of svPromise at anchor. It is not seaworthy, but at least it is safe for the time being. Hopefully it will be moved on the hard to either be fixed or disposed of.










It was sad to see that svPromise was not the only derelict boat. We sailed by one whose rode is not long for this world, another boat was washed up on shore (albeit not on a beach) and a third had sunk and only its mast was showing. I'm not sure what the solution to these issues are, but just as the community came together to move svPromise, it may require some collective brain power to come up with alternatives to boats sitting in plain view that motivates some legislators to further restrict sailing activities.

If the sailing community comes up with a way to self-police itself, that type of restrictive legislation and regulation may be mitigated. As always, it is the tiny minority that cause problem for the greater responsible majority.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

deal with the derelicts on your own before the city/county/state regulate!!!


----------



## boatsail1 (Jul 8, 2012)

How did the Gulfport situation turn out. Positive for all????


----------

